# Our Warmest Wishes for your Holiday Season!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Sonnie,

I hope you and your family, along with all the other Shacksters, have a safe and Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy Christmas
and
Merry New Year


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> Thanks Sonnie,
> 
> I hope you and your family, along with all the other Shacksters, have a safe and Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday.
> 
> ...


2nded - well said sir!

Joe


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas Sonnie, mods and all members of HTS. God's blessing as you celebrate Christmas and welcome the new year. Hope you have a great time with family and friends, and maybe even find time to watch a movie...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I echo the above, Merry Christmas to everyone here and may the Lord bless you over the holiday season.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a wonderful holiday season fellow Shacksters!!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas and have a Happy New Year. Be safe.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

_*Merry Christmas and a most wonderful 2012 to all! lddude:*_


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone. I wish you all a fun time of hanging out with family and friends, reflecting on the blessings God has given us.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish I were so eloquent in my Christmas wishes as the rest of you, so I will just say "ditto"... May God continue to bless us all in the coming year!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*What a wonderful world....*

Happy holidays to everyone! Here's the best way to briefly say how blessed we are and to spread peace and love to all mankind.

What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG

Enjoy and peace to all!!

-Robert


----------



## JA. (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry for the belated wishes...

Have a wonderful Christmas, holiday break and New Year

Best
JA


----------

